# IRC-Channels im IRCnet

## C-Otto

Hallo!

Da das Lesen von man-pages und FAQs manchmal nicht hilft, da man sozusagen den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht sieht oder man einfach mal quatschen möchte, ist ein Abstecher in den (bzw. Daueraufenthalt im)  IRC nicht abwegig.

Das IRCnet ist zB über irc.freenet.de und irc.belwue.de zu erreichen.

- #gentoo ist ein englisch-sprachiger Channel, in dem laut meiner Erfahrung auch eine Menge über nicht-Gentoo-Themen geredet wird.

- #gentoo.de ist etwas weniger aktiv als #gentoo. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass die OPs hier sowohl auf offensichtliche "newbie-/DAU-Fragen" als auch auf solche Fragen, die Google bzw. man-pages/FAQs beantworten könnten, eher unfreundlich reagieren (was ja auch verständlich ist). Ich persönlich finde, dass einige der OPs zu gerne meckern und kicken und der Channel bei vielen deswegen nicht besonders ankommen wird, aber macht eure eigenen Erfahrungen.

- +gentoo.de (das "+" steht für modeless, also keine OPs, keine BANs, kein Topic, ...) ist ein neuer und deswegen extrem kleiner Channel, der für die Leute da ist, die mit #gentoo.de nicht zurechtkommen oder einfach einen weiteren Channel wünschen (dort bin ich anwesend  :Smile: ). Wenn ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr ja mal vorbeischauen und dafür sorgen, dass der Channel wächst und so der Gentoo-Community helfen kann.

----------

## toskala

tach,

<ironie>

ja, das stimmt schon, #gentoo.de ist eher unfreundlich, prinzipiell wollen wir auch niemandem helfen und wir mögen sowieso keine user.

</ironie>

also was man zu #gentoo.de sagen muss ist folgendes: wer unwillens ist google zu benutzen oder mal das gentoo forum zu befragen braucht sich nicht wundern wenn auf _wirklich_ dumme fragen wie "wie mach ich nen neuen user?" die antwort kommt, dass er sich bitte die doku durchlesen soll.

hölle nochmal, muss man denn immerzu alles vorkauen?

- toskala

----------

## C-Otto

Hallo du. Dieses Verhalten finde ich ja auch nicht schlimm, wie es im Text auch steht. Die generelle Channel-Atmosphäre war mein Problem, was aber "frische" Besucher nicht zu stören hat.

----------

## zbled

 *Quote:*   

> Ich persönlich finde, dass einige der OPs zu gerne meckern und kicken und der Channel bei vielen deswegen nicht besonders ankommen wird, aber macht eure eigenen Erfahrungen. 

 

meckern tun wir alle gerne, ops sehe ich selten (zumindest mit dem @) und gekickt wird meines wissens nach auch niemand... viel blabla um nichts? man man und www.google.at :p

----------

## nils

Ich denke es wäre an dieser Stelle mal angebracht auf #gentoo.de im Freenode Netzwerk hinzuweisen.

Die OP's da sind recht umgänglich (wenn man sie überhaupt als solche identifiziert), von mir mal abgesehen  :Wink: 

----------

## MadMarkus

hallo,

also die oben beschriebene art und weise kann ich ganz und garnicht bestätigen.

ich hab in #gentoo.de direkt und sehr freundlich hilfe bekommen, obwohl ich nicht die ganze zeit im irc bin, sondern nur kurz reingeschaut hab. 

ich dneke es kommt immer darauf an, ob man den richtigen ton trifft und wieviel doku es schon zu einem prob gibt. die übliche verfahrensweise sollte also sein, das man erst du doku liest und dann fragt. dann weiss man auch eher, worum es wirklich geht und macht es den leuten durch genauere beschreibungen einfacher, zu helfen.

just my 0.02

viele grüße

 markus

----------

## gschneider

lol?

 *Quote:*   

> (16:15:35)  mode: (Phatt) sets (+b *|*!*@*.*)
> 
> (16:15:35)  tHis (*|*!*@*.*) ban affects (CapD|Phre)
> 
> (16:15:35)  kick: (CapD|Phre) was kicked by (Phatt) (banned: thats not a n|ck, looser #gentoo)
> ...

 

no comment

----------

## toskala

lol

----------

## Rubas

- #gentooo 

Ist noch ein neuerer Channel mit noch wenigeren Leuten und ist für alle da die etwas Mühe bekunden beim ausprechen von "gentoo" oder sich einfach mit 2 o's unbefriedigt fühlen.

Wenn ihr Lust habt, könnt ihr ja mal vorbeischauen und dafür sorgen, dass der Channel wächst und so der Gentoo(o)-Community helfen kann.

----------

## amne

gemeinsam kann man am meisten erreichen, persönliche grabenkämpfe sollten privat ausgetragen werden aber nicht auf kosten von gentoo.

keine ahnung was in den channels so abläuft, wenn jemand mit ner absoluten 

newbiefrage kommt, die mit google einfach zu beantworten ist:

entweder ich sage ihm freundlich, er solle es googlen oder ich halte mich mit meiner meinung einfach zurück und sage einfach nichts (alles besser als unhöflich werden, denn das schädigt nur das image von gentoo bzw des irc channels).

man kann ja nen bot in den channel stellen und alle newbiefragen gleich mit

"bot: !google <newbiefrage>" weiterleiten  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dalu

das ist jetzt out of context

ich finde diese ganze op voice struktur im irc sollte abgeschafft werden

das war was was mich an irc schon immer gestört hat, irgendwelche ops auf powertrip die nur darauf warten das man gegen eine ihrer sinnlosen regeln verstößt. ein besonders assliges netzwerk ist da efnet finde ich, die größte ansammlung von arroganten 1337uberpwage kids.

naja irc hilft nicht wirklich den weg für eine gleichberechtige welt zu ebnen.

----------

## toskala

irc ist ein privileg, kein recht und dazu ein hierarchisches gebilde. so war das immer und imho ist das eine sehr feine sache. man kann nun wirklich nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher weniger die nen o-flag missbrauchen nicht auf alles im irc schließen.

mal ganz davon ab wäre wohl ohne jegliche hierarchie die verwaltung eines channels gänzlich unmöglich. die ersten die schreien würden wenn querulanten auf einen channel kommen, die man nicht entsorgen kann, wären von deinem schlage - genau die, die vorher nach einer modeless welt gerufen haben...

noch mal was zum thema l33t und co.

auf den channels auf denen ich mich seit vielen jahren im irc rumtreibe ist das l33t-powerop-verhalten doch recht gering, es kommt halt immer drauf an wo man hingeht in einer freien welt.

cheers

----------

## dalu

1. schreie ich nicht, und mich beschweren oder rumheulen tu ich auch nicht . was ich geschrieben habe sollte ein leicht philosophisch angehauchter ansatz sein, etwas gleichberechtigteres zu schaffen. durch konservatives denken ist noch kein fortschritt erreicht worden (war so , ist so , wird immer so sein)

2. wozu gibts /ignore

das denken und handeln der menschen wird durch ihre umwelt beinflusst, tummelt man sich in hierarchischen umgebungen, wird man selber genauso durch den hierarchiegedanken beeinflusst. wie geht der eine spruch, totale macht geht mit totaler korruption einher. das beste beispiel ist hier tcpa, gepowert durch die bekanntesten/einflußreichsten hardware- und oshersteller, oder auch die supermacht usa die mal eben ein land plattmacht weil es (gründe hier einsetzen) will.

polemisieren kann ich auch  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

 *dalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. wozu gibts /ignore
> 
> 

 

naja, ich will dich sehen wenn du 100-200 floodbots und splitjoiner "ignoren" willst, ganz nebenbei ist ignore einfach unsinnig in vielen bereichen. nicht jeder benutzt ignore und unerwünschtes volk muss einfach entfernt werden.

 *dalu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das denken und handeln der menschen wird durch ihre umwelt beinflusst, tummelt man sich in hierarchischen umgebungen, wird man selber genauso durch den hierarchiegedanken beeinflusst. wie geht der eine spruch, totale macht geht mit totaler korruption einher. das beste beispiel ist hier tcpa, gepowert durch die bekanntesten/einflußreichsten hardware- und oshersteller, oder auch die supermacht usa die mal eben ein land plattmacht weil es (gründe hier einsetzen) will.
> 
> polemisieren kann ich auch ;)

 

ohne hierarchie gehts leider nich, schonmal daran gedacht?

demokratie in dem sinne wie du das kennst ist auch hierarchisch und anarchie einfach albern, weils nich funktioniert.

----------

## Makido

Im IRCnet in #linux.ger sind viele die Gentoo haben, und die sind da sehr freundlich ... im gegensatz zu den leuten aus #linux.de die gleich bannen etc.

Könnt ja mal vorbei schauen!

----------

## dalu

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ohne hierarchie gehts leider nich, schonmal daran gedacht?
> 
> demokratie in dem sinne wie du das kennst ist auch hierarchisch und anarchie einfach albern, weils nich funktioniert.

 

vielleicht denkst du das ja weil du in einer hierarchischen gesellschaft groß geworden bist.

ja, geb ich dir recht, das was heute als demokratie bezeichnet wird ist, wie soll man es nennen, eine gewählte monarchie? sowas in der art jedenfalls. anarchie im wirklichen leben ist auch nichts, anarchie im internet, ja das könnte was sein, ist es das nicht zum teil, oder unterliege ich da einem trugschluß. 

zu 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> naja, ich will dich sehen wenn du 100-200 floodbots und splitjoiner "ignoren" willst, ganz nebenbei ist ignore einfach unsinnig in vielen bereichen. nicht jeder benutzt ignore und unerwünschtes volk muss einfach entfernt werden. 

 

schon daran gedacht, daß es gerade wegen diesem hierarchischem system zu sowas kommt?

ein beispiel, schlag mich ich weis nichtmehr welches volk, jedenfalls, als bei einem sonst freizügigem volk der katholische glaube eingeführt wurde, und sex vor der ehe verboten wurde, kam es erstmals zu vergewaltigungen. ich hoffe du verstehst was ich damit sagen will.

----------

## ralph

lieber dalu,

eigentlich wollte ich mich ja aus diesem thread heraushalten, aber auf deine letzte wortmeldung muss ich nun doch reagieren. 

du schreibst von einer gesellschaft, in der es erst zu vergewaltigungen kam, nachdem die katholische kirche mit ihrer rigiden sexualmoral dort einzug gehalten hat. leider weisst du nicht mehr von welcher gesellschaft da die rede ist. ich fürchte fast du spielst auf meads forschungen auf somoa an. sollte dies der fall sein muss ich dir leider mitteilen, dass ihre ergebnisse inzwischen eigentlich als widerlegt gelten. solltest du aber von einem anderen fall ausgehen, kann ich auch hier nur zur vorsicht raten. es klingt doch sehr nach edlem wilden, der durch den boesen weissen mann verdorben wird. abgesehen davon, dass sich behauptungen, wie du sie aufstellst, bei genauerem hinsehen meiner erfahrung nach nie halten lassen, muesste man das als positiven rassismus bezeichnen. (ich hoffe du verstehst mich nicht falsch, ich will dich keineswegs in irgendeiner weise als rassist bezeichnen)

also, vorsicht bei solchen angeblichen beispielen!

zum schluss noch ein literaturtip:

wenn du dich wirklich dafuer interessierst, wie und ob gruppen ohne hierachien funktionieren oder nicht, kann ich dir nur "der kurze sommer der anarchie" von enzensberger ans herz legen. tolles buch!

----------

## unexist

wo ist eigentlich das problem? hier wird speziell #gentoo.de [IRCNet] angesprochen, nur verstehe ich nicht was ihr eigentlich erwartet.

ich sehe tag ein - tag aus irgendwelche nicks joinen und irgendwelche fragen stellen, die mit google spielend zu beantworten sind. anders mache ich das doch auch nicht, kaum einer kann alles wissen und es gibt sie search-engines aus gutem grund.

das die ops es irgendwann satt haben stets die gleichen fragen zu beantworten ist vorprogrammiert, was aber nicht gleichbedeutend mit einem kick / ban endet. das problem, und das ist schliesslich die eskalation aus dem ganzen, das die leute mit den problemen sich irgendwie 'a(nti)-sozial' verhalten. beispielsweise wiederholen sie einfach immer wieder ihre frage, und sowas ist nun wirklich nervig.

vielleicht sollte man davon ausgehen das so ein channel als ort gedacht ist, um ueber gentoo zu sprechen, erfahrungen etc, auszutauschen, und nicht um support zu liefern wie bei diversen _kostenpflichtigen_ hotlines.

ich denke alle die dort ueberhaupt helfen, machen das aus spass in ihrer (frei)zeit und es sollte daraus keine verpflichtung entstehen.

----------

## sync

unexist : 100 % ack

und wer intelligente fragen stellt bekommt eigentlich in jedem channel eine intelligente antwort. kann auch mal ein "man xxx" sein, denn alle gnu/linux tools sind so gut dokumentiert, das _jeder_ die möglichkeit hat, parameter usw. schnell herauszufinden. sollte doch irgendwas nicht verstanden sein kann man immernoch fragen. bei fehlern etc. kann ich nur die groups fnktionalität von google emfehlen. und allen sei das faq/die rules des channels ans herz gelegt, denn wer sich daran hält wird wohl kaum irgendwelche probleme haben. hinzu kommen noch diverse "Asking intelligent questions" howtos die sich manche mal einverleiben sollten, denn "kann mir mal jemand helfen" ist geradezu ein befehl alles weitere zu ignorieren.

----------

## knorke

etwas off-topic aber sollte man sich immer wieder mal ins gedächtnis rufen:

zitat aus RFC 1459:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1.3.1 Channel Operators
> 
> The channel operator (also referred to as a "chop" or "chanop") on a given channel is considered to 'own' that channel. In recognition of this status, channel operators are endowed with certain powers which enable them to keep control and some sort of sanity in their channel. As an owner of a channel, a channel operator is not required to have reasons for their actions, although if their actions are generally antisocial or otherwise abusive, it might be reasonable to ask an IRC operator to intervene, or for the users just leave and go elsewhere and form their own channel.
> ...

 

 :Cool: 

nen irc-channel is halt keine hotline  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

soll ich da jetz auch n hundert prozent acknowledge posten :-)?

----------

## unexist

das gute alte RFC 1459.. das ist echt fein zu wissen, wenn mich das naechste mal jemand kritisiert, verweise ich einfach auf die speziellen passagen und sag ihm, er soll anderswo platz fuer seine kommentare suchen.  :Wink: 

----------

## C-Otto

Ich hab die Diskussion aus mangelndem Interesse nicht verfolgt, möchte aber nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass

1) #gentoo.de keineswegs schlecht ist

2) +gentoo.de _keine_ OPs hat (da "+"-channel)

Danke fürs Gehör, C-Otto

----------

## andreh

 *C-Otto wrote:*   

> Ich hab die Diskussion aus mangelndem Interesse nicht verfolgt, [...]

 

Warum hast Du diesen Thread dann ins Leben gerufen?

 *C-Otto wrote:*   

> [...] möchte aber nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass
> 
> 1) #gentoo.de keineswegs schlecht ist
> 
> 2) +gentoo.de _keine_ OPs hat (da "+"-channel)

 

Fehlen dir die Besucher oder warum musst du den Channel noch einmal erwaehnen?

----------

## C-Otto

Ich habe den Thread in der Tat gestartet, um +gentoo.de bekannt zu machen. Da eine einfache Werbung zu unverschämt ist, habe ich einfach alle mir bekannten channels vorgestellt.

Und +gentoo.de hat zu wenige Besucher, eine Erwähnung kann nicht schaden. Wichtiger war mir aber hier, dass in der Diskussion nicht übersehen wird, dass ein "+" davor steht.

----------

## andreh

Diese Diskussion ging keines Wegs ueber +gentoo.de. Du wolltest Anfangs wohl nur deinen Frust ueber die Ops in #gentoo.de ablassen, nicht? Ist nun eh alles egal, hoffe es werden ein paar mehr Leute bei dir, auch wenn ich nichts davon halte, dass es so viele verschiedene Channel gibt. Genau das gleiche mit den ganzen Gentoo-Seiten. Wenn die sich mal alle zusammentun koennten wuerde ein viel groesserer Nutzen dabei rauskommen, als wenn jetzt jede kleine Seite nur mit schlechtem Content praesent ist.

----------

## knorke

ach +channels fetzen doch gar nich  :Smile: 

wo bleibt denn da der spass?  :Very Happy: 

----------

